# How to Join IBEW Union in Ontario- what are the requirements



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. There are a few guy around here that can answer all of your question's about joining the union.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

call the hall, send resume they may not take you unless you are employed non union so they can unionize the company then you would get in. 
Hamilton is big on this we call it salting and I don't know where that term came from.
I have been in 5 different local in the last few month running small jobs where my company doesn't have an office and they all seem a little slow right now good luck


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Call the hall and see what they say!


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

353 is slow now , but is supposed to be picking up soon.
The pan am games will help..


----------



## CaT5 (Nov 29, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> call the hall, send resume they may not take you unless you are employed non union so they can unionize the company then you would get in.
> Hamilton is big on this we call it salting and I don't know where that term came from.
> I have been in 5 different local in the last few month running small jobs where my company doesn't have an office and they all seem a little slow right now good luck


So, I should first find a job in a non union company. Great...:thumbsup:...If I can find a job then y should I bother applying for a union hall...Actually I dont have extended Canadian Experience and where ever I am going they ask for local experience. 
Thanx for reply any way....


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

hey you don't have to be a tool u asked us
In my local you start freash or you get salted I don't make the rule. 
Hey maybe try asking another question then insult us after we help see what kind of responce you get :thumbsup:


----------



## CaT5 (Nov 29, 2009)

What is Salted? any way I once work for a security guards company witch was a member of local 333. union played a very health role for members. I think If I can join IBEW, i will be much more secured as an employee. I have planned to visit mu local hall and see what is outcome....


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

No offence, but maybe you should improve on your spelling skills before trying to join...like previously said, in slow times it is very hard to get into the union unless you are working for a non-union company and they get organized.


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Local 353 only has 100 guys on the list


----------

